# Weiterleitung Domain A auf Domain B



## sipoh (7. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:

Wie funktioniert eine Weiterleitung von http://www.a.de auf sub.b.de? Vielleicht noch ein paar Infos dazu:

Auf sub.b.de liegt eine eigentliche Seite. Rufe ich nun http://www.a.de auf, möchte ich, dass in der Adressleiste des Browsers http://www.a.de stehen bleibt. Eine "normale" Weiterleitung macht das ja bekanntlich nicht. Eine Frame-Weiterleitung kommt aus SEO-Gründen nicht in Frage.

http://www.a.de liegt auf einem anderen Server als sub.b.de 

Konkret: Ich habe es schon mal geschafft, dass http://www.a.de auf eine Seite auf meinem Server zeigt. Aber ist diese Seite weder http://www.b.de noch sub.b.de
Auf meinem Server liegen 5 Domain. In der DNS-Konfiguration sehe ich, dass alle die gleiche IP unter z. B. A haben.

Wie sage ich meinem Server aber nun, dass ein User, der über http://www.a.de kommt, auf sub.b.de weitergeleitert werden soll? Und zwar so, dass http://www.a.de stehenbleibt?

Ich konfiguriere meinen Server über Plesk und habe Root-Zugriff. Über schnelle Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## threadi (7. September 2011)

Wenn beide Domains in das selbe Verzeichnis auf dem Server zeigen (bei Plesk wäre eine davon als Alias-Domain zu konfigurieren) kann man per mod_rewrite eine Weiterleitung einrichten. Siehe:
http://www.webdesign-in.de/mts/mod_rewrite-htaccess/
http://www.webmaster-imho.de/webspace-hosting/domain-301-weiterleitung-mod_rewrite/


----------

